# what size powerhead for a 90 gallon



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

like the topic askes:

what size powerhead for a 90 gallon, i want good current for P's


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Aquaclear 802.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Aquaclear 802.


 yep...thats what i have in mine


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

EMJAY,

before you know it we are going to have the exact same looking tank. if you build a stand off those plans i gave you and u get an AC 802 powerhead

lol


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hahaha your right!
i think i have my eyes on some other plans, im gogin to design my own stand, a really sharp looking one. ill post pics, once im rich and get a digi cam...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Rio 1800 and Rio 2400-800


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Get a powerhead 901. That'll make em swim... Inasane power....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Go w/ the AC802.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Get a powerhead 901. That'll make em swim... Inasane power....


 AC 901 is way too much for a 90 gal.. I would go for an AC 402, the most 802. I would like to have current in the tank, but not too much to stress out your fish and not having any dead spots where they could relax


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah but you can always turn it on and off as you please


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yeah but you can always turn it on and off as you please


 If you remember and/or have the patience.. Best get a timer!!


----------

